# Need Schematic For Temp Sensor on 7segment disp.....



## de.das.dude (Dec 27, 2010)

i need a circuit that takes one or more seven segment display and a temperature sensor and displays the temp on the seven segment segment display.
ability to change between Degrees Centigrade and Fahrenheit aint a must.

must be cheap and easy to make. this means NO PROGRAMMING!!!!!


Lots of Thanks


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 27, 2010)

cheap and easy to make means learn how to use microcontrollers


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 27, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> cheap and easy to make means learn how to use microcontrollers



i can but i think the programing thing thats supposed to be connected to the PC will be hard to find here. and i am afraid that the programming software will not run on my 64bit system.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 27, 2010)

you can make your own (parallel port based) programmer for a few bucks with extremely common parts. also there are cheap ones for usb nowadays.






built this one several years ago, it still works fine, but i bought a cheap usb one for added convenience

look into atmel avr microcontrollers, i found them the easiest to work with, also look into arduino


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 27, 2010)

W1zzard said:


> you can make your own (parallel port based) programmer for a few bucks with extremely common parts. also there are cheap ones for usb nowadays.
> 
> http://img.techpowerup.org/101227/Capture1455.jpg
> built this one several years ago, it still works fine, but i bought a cheap usb one for added convenience
> ...



thats my biggest problem, i dont have online shobbing. but a huge physical market of all sorts of stuff  (i had to walk 4hrs searching for a tube of CM TIM)
 is that a PIC one there? if so can you give me the schematic?


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 27, 2010)

you can't order electronics components online in india ?

google seems to help:
http://www.united77.com/


----------



## de.das.dude (Dec 27, 2010)

no.... i dont have an online 
and i am not allowed to do internet shopping 

and that thing costs a LOT !!!! Rs. 1500!!!

i guess i have to write down some names and see if i can find those at the shops


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 27, 2010)

http://arduino.cc/en/Hacking/ParallelProgrammer

thats my programmer.. a bit complicated to get it to run because you must have a parallel port in your system.


----------

